# engines?



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

I am about to purchase a 96 nissan 240 sx are there any enigines that fit in htis car besides the sto ck engine and if so what kind


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

yep, the sr20det from silvias fit in quite nicely to this car. other engines could fit with some modding


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

you could also swap in a older CA18det

I would recomend staying with your KAde engine though, its got some good potental to make some power. some examples are, more displacement, better head design. some things that might get in the way of high HP are, not as bilt bottom end, long stroke (witch is good and bad), and smaller after maket.

SR is also a good engine, there is the red top witch was in the 89-94 silvia, and 91-94 180sx. then there is the newer black top with low port injection and vvt on the 95-98 silvia. then the not really updated black top (same engine as the red top w/ High port, but with a black valve cover) in the 95-98 180sx. then you have the 99-02 silvia black top, witch is about the same as the 95-98 silvia engine, but with bigger injectors, and turbo.

Then there is the CA18det engine witch was in the 180sx from 89-91.

here is a good wed site with more info on the SRs
www.srswap.com


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

^^^^ somewhat correct info. 

the red top SR20DET engine came in the '90-'93 Silvia Ks. it also came in the '91-'93 180SX. 

the black top (no VVT) SR20DET came in the '94-'98 180SX Type X and the limited production '94-'96 Sil-80. 

the CA18DET came in the '88-'90 Silvia Ks and also came in the '90-'93 180SXs. 

but since you're going to be getting a '96 240SX, i recommend getting the S14 SR20DET (VVT equipped). that'll be a straight bolt-in, and you won't have to worry about using wiring from the S13, etc.


----------

